# Licking River, Newark area



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

New to area and wondering if anybody has any experience fishing Licking River around Newark area. Any saugeye? Any info appreciated. Thanx!


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

No eyes, only 12 pound small mouth.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Earthworms said:


> No eyes, only 12 pound small mouth.


wow 12 pound smallmouth. I guess I better make my way over there. No wonder people aren't posting about this river with monster state record fish LOL


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Earthworms said:


> No eyes, only 12 pound small mouth.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

How bout Dillon spillway for eyes?


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

If you are in Newark and looking to catch some eyes, I would drive over to Buckeye Lake. Fairly quickly drive over there


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Haven’t fished it yet. Hear people talk bout Fairfield Beach a good bit. I remodeled a house over there last spring. Just find the crowds I guess. Shoulda never sold my boat last year!! Lookin for a 14-16 ft aluminum to build.


----------



## Tazmanme (Jul 5, 2017)

Below Dillon falls for saugeyes , excellent spot , When you cross bridge to the right is a spot to park gravel bottom , easy wade no secret, locals super nice , been on for couple weeks, 20 mins. from basket Licking at times can be very good


----------



## mikem (Feb 17, 2010)

My brother lives out that way. Looking to do some canoe fishing with him this year, possibly from the St Louisville area down. Last year we went once on Raccoon Creek in Granville. Other than a monster log jam we had a good time, and picked up some LMB on small spinnerbaits.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

mikem said:


> My brother lives out that way. Looking to do some canoe fishing with him this year, possibly from the St Louisville area down. Last year we went once on Raccoon Creek in Granville. Other than a monster log jam we had a good time, and picked up some LMB on small spinnerbaits.


Not canoe water. if you don't mind paddling for 100 yards then carrying for 200 yards have at it. Its a wading river


----------



## Tazmanme (Jul 5, 2017)

Licking river is excellent paddle from alittle east of downtown Newark all the way to Dillon. Several put in take out with parking. Lots put in at Staddens bridge and take out at 668, or blackhand gorge. Or keep going down through the wild life area to the lake. Starting north of downtown or farther west you would have to portage a few headwall dams, so almost no one does that part and water levels have to be high enough.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Tazmanme said:


> Below Dillon falls for saugeyes , excellent spot , When you cross bridge to the right is a spot to park gravel bottom , easy wade no secret, locals super nice , been on for couple weeks, 20 mins. from basket Licking at times can be very good


Thanks Taz. Think I know where you’re talking about. I’m gonna get out and start learning river around here. Just ready to get into some eyes. Ready to head to hometown down on Ohio and bust em below the dams. Hannibal pool. It’s not far from being on down there!!


----------



## Tazmanme (Jul 5, 2017)

Dillon Falls is below spillway almost to Zanesville , when you go out 16 E. and get on 146 S., you would ride past dam and is at the second light on 146 , turn right on Dillon Falls Road turn right and go cross the bridge and you would be there


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Yep. I know the place. Was there for a fisheries class for Zane state couple years ago. We were shocking there!! Thanks again!!!!


----------

